# Cover a generator when it's outside running in bad weather?



## KerryAll

I've heard people talking about putting their running generator in small tents, big wooden boxes, etc. to keep the rain/snow off when it's outside running in bad weather.

Is this common?


----------



## fruch

Interesting question. I have a Makita generator, it has a pretty open design. I know that the gen-head is designed to be rain resistant, but the owners manual clearly states "do not operate in rain, in wet, or damp conditions" The owners manual also says "Do not enclose the generator nor cover it with a box".

I use the generator to keep the sump pump running during heavy storms, so I need to keep it running in the rain. When I think I will need the generator for a large storm, I try to build a temporary shelter out of what I have just to keep the rain off the machine. I make sure there is lots of room and ventilation around the machine. I have noticed that this machine can produce a frightening amout of heat, so I am extra careful to keep the generator a safe distance from the house.


----------



## Tumbleweed

I picked up a second hand nylon tent at a garage sale...one of those 'kid sized' ones that uses two fiberglass poles to keep its shape, about 6' square. I took a box cutter and removed the door, and cut out an equal hole opposite. I roll the gen set right in onto the 'floor', and pin down the corners with four 8" spikes to keep the wind from messing things up. Works like a charm. Has about a foot to spare on each end of the gen set. (I have a little piece of 3/8 plywood to put down on the 'floor' just to keep the gen set from wearing itself through the nylon.)

I just roll up the tent, jam it back in it's original bag, and take it along. Weighs a couple of pounds, tops, and not much bigger than a loaf of bread to haul around. Seems to me I got it for $2 - and it works fine!


----------



## 89yt12

I never finished my project but check this out 

http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/76-good-cheap-way-quite-your-gen-set.html


----------



## KerryAll

I'm thinking of modifying my regular generator cover










... make it a little bigger, and have it able to be raised up and supported with fiberglass rods. When you want to cover it, remove the rods and tie down with the bungee cords.


----------



## PeterB123

What might be a lot easier is making a frame for the cover out of PVC.


----------



## homemarketdeals.com

When the ATS is installed by an authorized electrician you're right, it will start and stop automatically .Therefore, your generator cover cannot be a standard plastic cover. You need to build, or buy, a well ventilated wooden structure around your unit. This will keep the generator covered year round and allow the ATS to perform its duties without any complications. If you don't install an ATS switch then a standard cover can be used to protect the unit. www.homemarketdeals.com


----------



## Chendler

thanks for the list guys. it'll really help me.


----------

